# Were Every One Headed ?



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Was wondering were everyones headed out fishing tomorrow ???


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to the west desert to fish for landscaping boulders.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishing is highly over-rated.

I'm gonna do my taxes, smoke some pork chops, change a sink out in my rental, and put my ice fishing stuff away.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

And I'll be fishing for parts for my truck.
Come on soft water!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Also going to west desert and shoot the AR-15, 12 GA. tactical shotgun, work my dogs, also get landscaping boulders. Sunday if it doesn't snow I'm going to get some cats in the bear!! If it does snow I'll be working on the landscape


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

teaching a buddy to fly fish this morning on the weber, then fishing myself on a different place on the weber sunday


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I get to help my old man remodel our kitchen. :|


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Middle Provo


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I went fishing last Sat. on the Web. and forgot to post. It was alright, I did catch a 17 in Cutt, it was awesome!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I had to decline 2 invites this weekend and stay home sick... Sucks! :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

orvis1 said:


> I had to decline 2 invites this weekend and stay home sick... Sucks! :mrgreen:


you stand me up one more time it is SOOOOO over!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL! I guess you didn't get my P.M. Friday...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Went with Blownsmoke and some others out to the Green had a good time


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll be on the green this weekend with my family.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well today I'm going to head out looking to get into some walleyes and then on Sunday I'm going to push my luck and try for the weber river but I might have to stay closer to home not sure yet exactly


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Lower Weber was blown out today.


----------

